# H.O. Off Road Octoberfest



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

This Sunday, October 17th, the North Coast H.O. circuit stops at Sheffield Hills, located in the infield of The Dirt Track at Stark Street Speedway for a triple bill of Off Road racing for the Off Road Trucks. Opening the action will be the *Rocky Road Race XIII *followed by _*Rocky's Rat Race IV*_, and concluding with the _*2010 Off Road Octoberfest Championship*_.
DOORS OPEN at 5:00
DRIVERS MEETING & draw for trucks at 5:45
RACING at 6:00

This event is ALL "House Trucks" and "House Controllers".
You only need to show up ready to race and have fun.


----------



## rod766 (May 11, 2010)

I like the different types of races, you guys run. Is that original aurora track that you are running on.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Now tha is some of the coolest racing I ever heard!!!:thumbsup:

I wish I was there.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Rod, Yes, it's original Aurora lock & joiner track...culverts, bridges, crossovers (single & double) at both ends, a wiggle section & squeeze tracks on the bridge. Not much of anywhere to go fast, just lots of contact. Rough driving is encouraged!...LOTS of fun. This Thanksgiving weekend will be thirty years for the group, basically every other week ALL year long so a lot of variety is important to keep it going. We're still having fun and there is something for everyone sometime through the year.
Joe, It's about 10 hours from Woodbridge. if you're ever in or going through northern Ohio I'm real close to Lake Erie (North Coast), west of Cleveland & east of Cedar Point amusement park. Get in touch if you have the time. 
Thinking about shooting some raw video of the races.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I appreciate it and would take you up if I ever was out that way.

Video sounds like we can kinda be there and watch the action. I will absolutly watch it if you decide to shoot some.:thumbsup:


----------

